# tacky names, dog names, candy names



## bloomfield

Hey girls, 

I'd love some opinions on names. Just when I think I've settled on one, I convince myself it's a bad idea.

My first pick was Ruby. I know it's wildly popular in the UK but it's not here in Canada. I'm worried it's somehow tacky, being a gemstone. It might be like naming your kid Sapphire or Emerald. It might even border on a stripper name...maybe. And because it's so popular in some parts it could become dated very quickly, much like the name Crystal has. Anyone else feel this way? If I ignore these aspects, I still think it's the cutest name ever.

My next pick was Molly. The more I google it, the more I am convinced it's a dog name. Personally I don't know any dogs named Molly. But even if it is a popular dog name, is it not an equally popular name for people? 

My third pick was Carmel. Everyone I've told says that it sounds too much like Caramel. But I'm not sure if that's a bad thing. I've never met a Carmel before and I'm not sure what kind of person suits that name. 

I love all three of these names and will probably pick one of them. Just want to make sure I've thought them through enough. Thoughts?


----------



## CedarWood

Oh no! I love them all!

I love Ruby but am worried too about the possibility of over-popularity...Did not think of the dated aspect but suppose it could happen like Crystal but I do not see it as a 'striper name'.

Molly - I had a friend Molly - think it is a sweet name and not too common:thumbup:

Carmel and Carmela are names I have toyed with - think they are pretty and not too like the candy and if it is seen like that would not see it as necessarily bad. 

Nice choices!
xx


----------



## LunaRose

I love Ruby & Molly! They are all perfectly nice names!

I think if you can talk yourself out of a name it's probably not the right one for you :flower: xx


----------



## odd_socks

*i love all the names lol 
i like molly the most, is cute ruby is popular here in the UK *


----------



## moomoo

How about ruby but spelt Rubie?

Love molly too :)


----------



## Seity

I love Molly. Knew a girl named Ruby. It's perfectly nice name. Not too keen on Carmel, sounds like the chewy candy.


----------



## SammieGrace

I really like both Ruby and Molly. I know a girl named Molly and she was always very sweet and smart (now is married and studying to be a doctor!). Not so sure about Carmel, but to me it sounds kind of exotic, and it's not something I could see calling a baby or a little girl so you might need a nickname if you go with that, like maybe Carlie??


----------



## Green Lady

I love all three actually. :)

Like you said Ruby is extremely popular in the UK so I wouldn't go with it myself, but if we have a girl I think it'll be her middle name. She'd likely be born in July so it'll be her birthstone! I don't think it sounds 'tarty' but it is pretty common here now, and I don't know if Canada would follow suit. But she could always be a trendsetter!

Molly is very cute, though maybe too cute for a grown woman. Maybe as a nickname for something else?

Carmel and Carmela I love, though Carmela would sound a bit less like candy lol. If you wanted something similar, Carmen is essentially the same name. I was really thinking of Carmen for a girl. It's a traditional Spanish name, very pretty!


----------



## babyhussey

Ruby and Molly are fab


----------



## holly2234

At first i thought Ruby was nicest from your list (i liked it myself but OH didnt).
Molly is nice and i see what you mean about a dogs name but i really dont think anyone would ever see it like that unless you brought it up!
Carmel made me read Camel in the beginning but after reading replies ive seen Carmela and Carmen suggested. Those two are lovely! Carmen is my favourite out of your list and suggestions.


----------



## CandiceSj

I love Ruby and Molly and have no negative associations at all. Carmel really makes me think of caramel though and I'm not loving it...


----------



## MommaBear90

I LOVE the name Ruby! I don't think its tacky at all. I like Molly but it seems "little girl-ish" to me. Not fond of Carmel at all, sorry. But at the end of the day it shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks. If you're pleased with the name it wont much matter. She is your baby.


----------



## Rosalie

.


----------



## BeesBella

I love the names you have chosen.

I was tempted by the name Ringo for a boy, now that's a dogs name !


----------



## TwilightAgain

Carmel is a lovely nice. 

I personally don't think Carmel and Caramel sound the same. :shrug:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Lovely nice? :dohh: Haha. I meant lovely name!


----------



## newmama

i like both ruby and molly. ruby seems like a more "old fashioned" sort of name to me...so i dont think it would be "dated" at all. one of my girlfriends' LOs is named molly ann - have never met a dog named molly either. 

not fond of carmel, just because it does sound like "caramel" to me.......but i do know a woman by that name as well.


----------



## bloomfield

thanks for all the great feedback! In general it seems like people like Ruby and Molly so maybe I am reading into these too much. Currently leaning towards Molly...subject to change of course. I agree it might not age well, but that may also depend on her personality. 

Carmela or Carmen are good ideas too! They avoid the "caramel" and "camel" problem nicely.


----------



## mrsraggle

Not a fan of Carmel.
Love Ruby but understand where you're coming from.
Molly is cute, it IS my cat's name, but I think it's a cute girls name too.

Not much help am I?!


----------



## Terrilea

Ruby's the best name in the world hehe xxx

Not popular where i live so i wasn't worried about popularity, i only know of one other ruby and she's 6 x


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love Molly & Ruby! I did have a dalmation dog when i was a kid, named Molly! It is commonly used for pets... but also a common name for people. I don't think it matters! Alot of people give their pets "people names" -- rather than their kid's "dog names."

Carmella is so pretty! But -- not fond of Carmel.


----------



## maybebabe

I like Molly the best. Such a cute name and not just a dog name at all. I have never met a Molly the dog either.


----------



## kiasuten

Molly makes me think of a doll or a young child. Not the kind of name that can grow with a child...

Personally, I don't even see Carmel as a name. It's on the same level as "Apple" and "Cookie."

Ruby isn't a name I would use, because it's not my style, but I think it would make a very good girl's name. :)


----------



## Green Lady

kiasuten said:


> Personally, I don't even see Carmel as a name. It's on the same level as "Apple" and "Cookie."

Lol, Carmel isn't a silly celebrity name. Mount Carmel is a place in Israel with biblical ties. I think it means "vineyard of God." It's also associated with the Carmelites, a Catholic religious order dating back to the middle ages. It's a bit of an old-fashioned name but I think it's pretty, even if it does sound like caramel!


----------



## Miss Boo

Ruby is beautiful!


----------



## TattiesMum

Rosalie said:


> I know several women in my grandmother's generation (in their 80s & 90s) named Ruby, so I think it may have been popular back then. It's quite pretty!
> 
> I don't know about Molly being a dog's name - but it IS the name of one of my cats. :laugh2: That doesn't mean anything though, as I tend to give them 'people' names.
> 
> Carmel... everyone's going to say 'caramel' I bet.




mrsraggle said:


> Not a fan of Carmel.
> Love Ruby but understand where you're coming from.
> Molly is cute, it IS my cat's name, but I think it's a cute girls name too.
> 
> Not much help am I?!


Both Ruby and Molly are really old fashioned names and I love them :happydance: and I too have a cat named Molly (and tend to give my animals people names because I wouldn't be able to afford to have enough babies to use up all the names I really like, so I give them to my fur babies instead :haha:)

On most other forums Molly tends to be my user name funnily enough and I have a whole group of RL friends who call me it because we originally met online - I LOVE it and as I'm 45 it definitely is a name that suits any age imho :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## bloomfield

TattiesMum said:


> Rosalie said:
> 
> 
> I don't know about Molly being a dog's name - but it IS the name of one of my cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsraggle said:
> 
> 
> Molly is cute, it IS my cat's name, but I think it's a cute girls name too.Click to expand...
> 
> and I too have a cat named Molly (and tend to give my animals people names because I wouldn't be able to afford to have enough babies to use up all the names I really like, so I give them to my fur babies instead :haha:)Click to expand...

Well, seems like Molly may be more of a cat name than a dog name. Somehow that is so much better!


----------



## Heather212

I like them all, except maybe Carmel, it might be unfamiliarity though. How about Carmen? That one's a popular Spanish name, kind of sounds like Carmel but with an N. I never heard of any dogs with that name, hehe. Although there is Carmen Electra who is kind of a bimbo but she's not the only one with that name I guess LOL :)


----------



## littlelamb

If you love Ruby, go with it! It's cute AND classic. At least to me it is. 

My favorite name ever is MOLLY, which is my DD's name. :) To me, it's not a dog's name at all. It is a lovely, old-fashioned, classic name, just like Ruby (my grandmother was Molly). That being said, I know alot of people use it for their pets, but to me, that's because Molly is a good name, period. I absolutely love the name Josephine/Josie and that's what I named my furbaby girl 10 years ago and I don't consider "Josie" a dog's name...I just consider it a wonderful girl name that can be used for any baby girl, whether that be a human baby or a furbaby. Hope that makes sense. 

In sum, go with Ruby and don't worry if someone names their little red dachsund that. ;) Good luck!


----------



## LaraJJ

I LOVE Molly, and would totally use it but my little niece is called Holly - and think having a Holly and a Molly in the family would be a bit much, LOL :)

Ruby is really pretty too, and definately prefer Carmen - isn't that a famous opera? Which is kinda cool.

If not Carmel then perhaps Carla - that is lovely too :)


----------



## Kammmmay

I really like Ruby. Its really cute and not at all a stripper name. I would go with that one, especially if you like it the best! I wouldnt worry about what people close to you say. They all have their own opinions and their preference might not mesh with yours.


----------



## citymouse

I used to work with dogs, and the most popular names were Lily, Max, and Jack. (And speaking as a person who shares my name with a lot of dogs, it's really not so bad.)

I like Ruby, too, but I have the same worries about oversaturation. Then again, that could happen with any popular name.


----------



## JustLurking

lol my name is Molly, and it is a common dog name, but I don't mind it and have gotten nice comments.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Ruby! (Its my daughters name) The name rose to popularity in 2007 and she was born before then. She is the only Ruby in her class and in her school (not that it bothers me as I love her name). I dont think its tacky, because its timeless, it was popular many years ago. I named her Ruby as I LOVE Rubies, they are my favorite gemstone. Plus I love the name! 

To me, Her name is Ruby. I dont care what anyone else thinks of the name. I chose it because I love it and I think this is the most important factor in choosing a name.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

p.s I dont think Ruby will always be in the top names, I think it will rise and fall like many. I think Isla/Ivy will over take soon. xxx


----------



## xSarahM

Ruby is my favourite. I know its a name of a gemstone, but thats not the first thing i think of when i hear that name.

IMO, Molly is a pets name, sorry!
I love Carmel, and in my accent it doesnt sound like Caramel.
Good luck! :flower:


----------



## bassdesire

I agree with you about Ruby and how it is a lot like Crystal...but I am from the US and I don't think people name their kids that here too often.

I know one girl named Molly, it reminds me of a "doll's" name from the toy store, but it is still kind of cute. Apparently it is a nn for Maria

Carmel is OK, but I think your kid might get teased (really, with any name that is always a possibility). I like the name Carmit and Carmel is also a name some Jewish people pick for their daughters. I like it a lot, but I worry about the candy and kermit the from...

The bottom line is that you love the names, so just pick the one you love the most. It is good to think of the names from all points, though, and you have! I like your list :)


----------



## MrsStutler

I think they are all great names, personally my favorite is Molly...it just sounds like a sweetheart little girl:haha: and don't worry about the whole "dog name" connotation...I've met at least 3 dogs with my name (Kayla) and I think it's ridiculous sounding.


----------



## oaklvr

Not a fan of Ruby (reminds me of Reuben sandwiches) Molly is okay. I was going to suggest Carmen also instead of Carmel. I've never heard Carmel as a name, only Caramel. Which where I live we pronounce 'Car-mul' not 'Car-a-mel'


----------



## Sugarbaby

I like Ruby and Molly, both are gorgeous.

OT - I saw the title of this thread and instantly started craving sweets. Then I read the last post about 'caramel' !!! :blush: You girls are killing me!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I like Ruby alot very feminine but respectable and it will grow with her :)

I don't really like Molly though... I know a few dogs named Molly and my sister has a friend named Molly.... I'm not a fan, but who am i!! Alot of people aren't too hyped up about Annabelle but I love it and it's perfect for MY child.

Carmel though... yea... It definitely does make me think of caramel... I'm not a huge fan of sweets!!!!


----------

